
Cloudflare and Remote Browser Isolation - cmdr2
https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-and-remote-browser-isolation/
======
mrits
It takes your most confidential data and tokenizes, compresses and THEN
encrypts in that order. With todays architecture I can only imagine how many
different microservices that are involved before the encryption happens. I'll
pass

